# [gelöst] Terratec Cinergy T² lirc kde 4.6.1

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe meine Fernbedienung zuletzt unter kde3 benutzt. Wollte sie jetzt wieder aktivieren. Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Terratec_Cinergy_T%C2%B2

In Kaffeine funktioniert nur die Play Taste abwechselnd als Play und Pause

In vlc-1.1.8 funktioniert gar nichts.

Unter kde wird die Fernbedienung in der Kontrolleiste als Master angezeigt. Wahrscheinlich muß ich die Geschichte in  kremotecontrol einrichten?

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ /usr/bin/irw

^[[C^[[C^[[D^[[B^[[B^[[A^[[C^[[D
```

reagiert nur auf die Tasten hoch Runter Links Rechts und Lautstärke + - stumm.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Habe gerade gesehen, das in der /etc/conf.d/lircd etwas nicht gestimmt hat.

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-H devinput -d /dev/input/event3"
```

war falsch. Richtig ist 

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-H devinput -d /dev/input/event5"
```

 Muss jetzt noch einmal neu probieren.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Apr 07, 2011 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe festgestellt, das /dev/input/ wechselt mal event3 mal event5. Wie bekomme ich das hin? Über udev-rules? Habe mich lange nicht mehr damit beschäftigt. Gibt doch seit geraumer Zeit eine neue syntax. Weiß jemand, wie der Eintrag ausehen muß ?

Im Moment habe ich noch /etc/udev/rules.d/91-local.rules

```
KERNEL=="event*", SYSFS{name}=="TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver remote control", SYMLINK+="input/remcon"
```

 Der Eintrag funktioniert so nicht mehr.

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0ccd Product=0038 Version=0106

N: Name="IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.1-4/ir0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-4/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=108fc210 204300000000 0 8000 208000000001 9e168000000000 ffc
```

```
KERNEL=="event*",ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:0b.1-4/ir0",SYMLINK+="input/remcon"
```

 So richtig?

----------

## arfe

Der Eintrag in den udev ist unnötig. Wozu brauchst du den?

Schau mal hier und pass auch mal deine configs dazu an:

ls -la /dev/input/by-path/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 140  3. Apr 12:39 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 240  3. Apr 12:39 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 25. Mär 11:49 pci-0000:00:12.0-usb-0:3:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 25. Mär 11:49 pci-0000:00:12.0-usb-0:3:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9  3. Apr 12:39 pci-0000:00:13.2-event-ir -> ../event4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 25. Mär 11:49 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 25. Mär 11:49 platform-pcspkr-event-spkr -> ../event3

In meinem Fall ist es immer event4.

----------

## arfe

Was für eine Fernbedienung ist das denn? Diese terratec-slim Fernbedienung? Also flach, vier Tasten waagerecht und 7 Tasten senkrecht?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
KERNEL=="event*",ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:0b.1-4/ir0",SYMLINK+="input/remcon"
```

funktioniert. Danke

----------

## arfe

Willst Du uns verarschen? Das hattest du bereits oben gepostet!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

